# "Pamatovat si" a "pamatovat se"



## December25

Prosím vás, bych si chtěla ujasnit, co je rozdíl mezi "pamatovat si" a "pamatovat se", když tak napište mi prosím nějaké příklady. Děkuji pěkně!


----------



## Bára

Chtělo by upřesnit, v jakém významu tato slova myslíte. 

První význam "pamatovat se" je v podstatě stejný jako "pamatovat si". Řekla bych ale, že "pamatovat se" je zastaralé. (Říká to moje babička, od nikoho z mladých jsem to neslyšela.)
_"Kdy se to stalo? - Nepamatuji si / nepamatuji se."_ Každopádně bych po "pamatovat se" neužívala předmět. _"Pamatuji si to/tě/tuto událost..."_ 
Ale nelze říct: _"Pamatuji se to/tě/tuto událost..."_ 
Rozhodně vám doporučuji užívat jen "pamatovat si".

Druhý význam je pasivní: _"Toto učivo se pamatuje dobře." "Ta báseň se rychle zapamatuje"_ = Rychle se ji naučíme.


----------



## December25

Děkuji Vám za výklad  Moc mně to pomohlo.


----------



## vianie

To je ďalší z rozdielov medzi češtinou a slovenčinou. My hovoríme "pamätať sa na niečo/niekoho" a "pamätať si niečo/niekoho" . Významový rozdiel je evidentný.


----------



## Bára

Myslím, že v češtině lze také říci _"pamatovat se na něco/někoho"_, ale nikdy bych to neřekla, zní mi to zastarale. Každopádně s "pamatovat si" jsou podle mě možné obě varianty: _"Pamatovat si něco"_ i _"pamatovat si na něco." _


----------



## vianie

To druhé je možné aj v slovenčine, ale asi nebude spisovné. Znie to ako krížové spojenie typu "často + veľakrát = častokrát" .


----------



## December25

Mě to moc zajímá, i když čeština mi přijde strašně složitá. Mívám spoustu problémů týkajících se slovosledu, vazeb atd. Jsem zvědavá, kdy se to všechno naučím 

Ještě jednou Vám děkuji za pomoc.

Hang N.


----------



## Bára

Podle toho, jak píšete, myslím, že češtinu ovládáte líp než mnozí rodilí Češi
Jinak ano, slovosled je podle mě pro cizince hodně složitý, protože není přesně daný jako třeba v angličtině. Slova ve větě sice můžete často poskládat jakkoli, ale měníte tím význam, citové zabarvení, styl jazyka... Abychom zůstali u tématu, tak pár příkladů se spojením "pamatovat si to":
_Pamatuji/pamatuju si to. -_ neutrální forma.
_Já si to pamatuji/u._ - neutrální forma, kde mírně zdůrazňuji osobu. (Ty jsi myslel, že to zapomenu, ale *já* si to pamatuju velmi dobře!)
_To si pamatuji/u. - _Zdůrazňuji předmět. (*To* si pamatuju, jako by se to stalo včera. Na takové věci se nedá zapomenout!)
_To já si pamatuji/u. - _Zdůrazňuji zároveň osobu i předmět.
_To si já pamatuji/u. - _Zdůrazňuji zároveň osobu i předmět.
_Si to pamatuju! _- Nespisovná forma, kterou užívají hlavně mladí lidé. Může to působit arogantně. (Si to pamatuju, to neřeš, ti řikám...)
_Já to si pamatuji. - nelze_
_Si to já pamatuji. - nelze_
_Si já to pamatuji. - nelze_
_Pamatuji/u si to já? - _Zvláštní forma, když nad něčím váháme, ptáme se sami sebe... Můžete to vidět hlavně v knihách.
_Pamatuji/u já si to? - _Totéž, jen mi tato forma přijde méně zvláštní
Pamatuji si já to? - Totéž.
_Pamatuji to já si? - nelze_
_Pamatuji to si já? - nelze_


----------



## vianie

Kapánek som sa sekol. (Vychádzal som z foriem používaných v _mojom_ okolí.)
http://slovnik.juls.savba.sk/?w=pamätať&c=9d72


----------



## dodoush

December25 said:


> Prosím vás, bych si chtěla ujasnit, co je rozdíl mezi "pamatovat si" a "pamatovat se", když tak napište mi prosím nějaké příklady. Děkuji pěkně!



Pamatuji se *NA* NĚCO/NĚKOHO x pamatuji si NĚCO.


----------

